# Exception im Konstruktor



## babuschka (8. Jan 2013)

Ich möchte in der Klasse Name im angegebenen package folgendes machen:
Jedes Objekt vom Typ Name soll einen Vor- und einen Nachnamen haben (beides String).
Im Konstruktor soll nun, falls first oder last null ist, eine NullPointerException mit Meldung geworfen werden.
Der Name darf niemals leer sein, falls dies der Fall ist, soll eine IllegalArgumentException geworfen werden. Ebenfalls mit Meldung.

So, das habe ich auch alles getan. Nur leider wird "nachname" nicht erkannt. Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Der Fehler wird angezeigt in Zeile 17. Das "nachname" wird nicht erkannt? Aber das habe ich doch als Attribut festgelegt?!


```
package namesorting;

public class Name {
	
	private final String vorname;
	private final String nachname;
	
	//Constructor Methode:
	public Name(String first, String last){
		
		if(first.equals(null) || last.equals(null)){
			//NullPointerException auswerfen mit aussagekräftiger Meldung
			
			throw new NullPointerException("first und last dürfen nicht leer sein!");
		}
		
		else if(nachname.equals(null)){
			//IllegalArgumentException auswerfen mit aussagekräftiger Meldung
			throw new IllegalArgumentException("Der Nachname darf nicht leer sein!");
		}
		this.vorname=first;
		this.nachname=last;	
	}

}
```


----------



## Landei (8. Jan 2013)

[WR]Java™ Quelltext ist bitte in [JAVA]-Tags zu schreiben: [JAVA]hier Java Code einfügen[/code][/WR]


----------



## Timothy Truckle (8. Jan 2013)

haeufi hat gesagt.:


> So, das habe ich auch alles getan. Nur leider wird "name" nicht erkannt. Wo liegt mein Fehler?


Möglicher Weise darin, dass Du gar kein Feld "name" deklariert hast...

bye
TT


----------



## babuschka (8. Jan 2013)

Was meinst du mit Feld name?
Ich habe jetzt einfach aus

nachname.equals(null)  folgendes gemacht:

this.nachname.equals(null)

ist das richtig?


----------



## TKausL (8. Jan 2013)

Das ist komplett falsch. nachname wir IMMER null sein, da du die Instanzvariable ja noch garnicht gefüllt hast. Du musst first und last checken.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (8. Jan 2013)

haeufi hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit Feld name?


Das:





haeufi hat gesagt.:


> Nur leider wird "name" nicht erkannt.


Falls das nur ein Tippfehler war hat TKlausL recht.

bye
TT


----------



## nillehammer (8. Jan 2013)

Objekte nur mit equals vergleichen ist zwar richtig. Aber bei einer Prüfung auf null geht das nicht, weil auch die equals-Methode auf einer nicht null Instanz ausgeführt werden muss. Ändere das wie folgt:

```
if(first == null || last == null){
```
Und das, was Du *wahrscheinlich* wissen wolltest: Die Prüfung auf 
	
	
	
	





```
nachname.equals(null)
```
 führt immer zur IllegalArgumentException. Denn nachname ist die Instanzvariable, die Du ja erst mit dem Konstruktorparameter initialisierst. Wenn überhaupt muss hier 
	
	
	
	





```
last
```
 geprüft werden. Und, ob ein String leer ist, wird nicht durch Prüfung auf null ermittelt sondern so:

```
// Ab Java 6
if(last.isEmpty()) {
  throw new IllegalArgumentException("Der Nachname darf nicht leer sein!");
}

// Vor Java 6

if(last.length() < 1) {
  throw new IllegalArgumentException("Der Nachname darf nicht leer sein!");
}
```


----------



## bone2 (8. Jan 2013)

Der ganze else if teil macht logisch überhaupt keinen sinn.

[STRIKE]@Nillehammer: wohl eher: nachname may not have been initialized.[/STRIKE]
edit: siehe nächster post


----------



## nillehammer (8. Jan 2013)

bone2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der ganze else if teil macht logisch überhaupt keinen sinn.


So, wie er da steht, tatsächlich nicht. Wenn man sich aber die Fehlermeldung der IllegalArgumentException anschaut, erkennt man, dass es sich hier wohl um einen Versuch handelt, zu erkennen, ob ein leerer String übergeben wurde (siehe mein letzter Post).


			
				bone2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Nillehammer: wohl eher: nachname may not have been initialized.


Nope, eine solche Fehlermeldung kommt nur bei Variablen, die man innerhalb von Methoden deklariert hat. Instanzvariablen haben einen Defaultwert null, den man innerhalb des Konstruktors natürlich ändern kann.


----------



## babuschka (8. Jan 2013)

Ok, ich habe es ein wenig abgeändert:


```
package namesorting;

public class Name {

	private final String vorname;
	private final String nachname;

	//Constructor Methode:
	public Name(String first, String last){

		if(first.isEmpty() || last.isEmpty()){
			//NullPointerException auswerfen mit aussagekräftiger Meldung (falls first oder last leer

			throw new NullPointerException("first und last dürfen nicht leer sein!");
		}

		this.vorname=first;
		this.nachname=last;
		
		//IllegalArgumentException auswerfen mit aussagekräftiger Meldung (falls nachname leer)
		if(nachname.isEmpty()){
			throw new IllegalArgumentException("Der Nachname darf nicht leer sein!");
		}
	}
}
```

Mein Problem liegt aber immer noch an der Aufgabenstellung. Es wird gefordert:

1.) "Dabei darf weder first noch last null sein; ist dies der Fall soll
eine NullPointerException geworfen werden"

2.) "ebenfalls darf der Nachname kein leerer
String sein, der Vorname hingegen schon; ist der Nachname ein leerer String, soll eine Illegal-
ArgumentException geworfen werden."


----------



## bone2 (8. Jan 2013)

Warum ersetzt du dann bei first und last den test auf null?
first und last == null testen
und dann last auch noch auf empty()
dann nachname und vorname setzen und fertig.


----------



## babuschka (8. Jan 2013)

Aber ich dachte Strings darf man nicht mit == vergleichen?


----------



## nillehammer (8. Jan 2013)

Offensichtlich fehlt es hier komplett an Durchblick. Ist nicht schlimm, kann am Anfang mal passieren. Aber mit etwas Nachdenken solltest Du doch drauf kommen, dass es nur *eine* sinnvolle Reihenfolge geben kann:
1. Prüfen ob *Parameter* null
2. Prüfen, ob *Parameter* ungültig (hier also leer)
3. Parameter den entsprechenden Instanzvariablen zuweisen.
Es macht keinen Sinn, einen ungültigen Parameter zuzuweisen und dann zu prüfen, ob die Variable gültig is. Da kannst und solltest Du gleich den Parameter prüfen.

Wie auf null und leer geprüft wird, findest Du in unseren Posts. Wie ein Wert zugewiesen wird, hast Du selbst rausgefunden.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (8. Jan 2013)

haeufi hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich dachte Strings darf man nicht mit == vergleichen?


Dass gilt nur für Strings untereinander, 
	
	
	
	





```
null
```
 ist aber kein String.

bye
TT


----------



## TKausL (8. Jan 2013)

haeufi hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich dachte Strings darf man nicht mit == vergleichen?


Du vergleichst ja keine Strings. Du vergleichst EINEN String (bzw. dessen Variable) mit einem anderen Objekt (bzw. eben null für "Kein Object")


----------



## babuschka (8. Jan 2013)

Ja, bin wirklich ein Anfänger....Aber das leuchtet mir jetzt alles ein. Habe schon selbst gemerkt, dass das teils keinen Sinn macht..
naja, ich glaube, jetzt habe ichs soweit richtig:


```
package namesorting;

public class Name {

	private final String vorname;
	private final String nachname;

	//Constructor Methode:
	public Name(String first, String last){

		if(first==null || last==null){
			//NullPointerException auswerfen mit aussagekräftiger Meldung (falls first oder last leer

			throw new NullPointerException("first und last dürfen nicht null sein!");
		}
		else if(last.equals("")){
			throw new IllegalArgumentException("Der Nachname darf nicht leer sein");
		}
		this.vorname=first;
		this.nachname=last;
	}
}
```


----------



## bone2 (8. Jan 2013)

haeufi hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich dachte Strings darf man nicht mit == vergleichen?


edit: ich geh besser ins bett, mit equals() kann man natürlich das object nicht auf null testen...

Objektvariablen enthalten eine Referenz auf ein Objekt oder eben nichts (null).
Wenn du Strings mit == vergleichst, vergleichst du eben die Referenzen und so kann es kommen, das Strings mit gleichem Inhalt wo anders im Ram gespeichert werden (da steckt mehr hinter als das) und damit verschiedene Referenzen haben. Das führt bei Objekten praktisch immer zu false beim vergleich mit ==. In der equals(o) methode wird der Typ des Objektes und der Inhalt wie z.B. Attribute verglichen.

Wenn du dir mal die SourceCode-Zeilen von equals() anguckst, wirst du sehen, dass auf null, dann == und erst dann der Inhalt geprüft wird.


----------



## nillehammer (8. Jan 2013)

bone2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> equals(null) funktioniert tadellos, ist nur halt nicht nötig.


Leider nein. Du hast eine Referenz, die eventuell null sein kann (deswegen ja die null-Prüfung). Auf dieser Referenz rufst Du eine Methode auf (hier equals()). Wass passiert, wenn man auf einer null-Referenz eine Methode aufruft? Es fliegt eine NullPointerException. Aber eben leider nicht die mit der schönen Fehlermeldung. Es *sieht also nur so aus* als würde es funktionieren und tadellos ist es nicht. Nullprüfung mit

```
== null
```
, fertig!

@haeufi: Dein Code ist jetzt gut. Das mit dem equals("") kann man machen. isEmpty() ist vielleicht nur noch etwas sprechender. Aus dem 
	
	
	
	





```
else if
```
 könnte man noch ein reines 
	
	
	
	





```
if
```
 machen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## bone2 (8. Jan 2013)

[OT]nille ich schreib heute besser nix mehr -.-[/OT]


----------



## nillehammer (8. Jan 2013)

[OT]bone2, in der allerersten Version meiner ersten Antwort hatte ich auch noch geschrieben, dass es ok ist. Aber Edit war mein Freund.[/OT]


----------



## babuschka (9. Jan 2013)

So, noch eine Frage: 
In einer weiteren Klasse soll ich nun insertionDort in einer Methode implementieren.der Methodenkopf wird so vorgegeben: 

```
public static VoIP sortInsertionSort(List<Name> James)
```

Dabei ist die Verwendung Collections.sort und ähnliches nicht erlaubt. Alles soll selbst implementiert werden. 
Kann mir da jemand einen Ansatz geben. Weis nicht genau wie ich mit Listen umgehen muss......


----------



## Timothy Truckle (9. Jan 2013)

Frag Deinen Kollegen:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/146306-insertionsort.html

bye
TT


----------



## piu58 (10. Jan 2013)

Genereller Hinweis: Ich würde mir schwer überlegen, ob ich in einem eigenen Programm Null-Werte als normalen Betriebszustand zulasse. Man muss bei einer ganzen Reihe von Operationen jedes Mal im AUge behalten, ob null dafür ein zulässiger Wert ist, dies also prüfen und behandeln.
Initialisiere leere Felder/Objekte/Strings/sonstwas mit eigenen Angaben, die aber für die Operationen zulässig sind. Also z.B. Strings mit "", Ganzzahlen mit MAX_VALUE, Gleitpunktzahlen mit 10^33.


----------

